# Becoming a pro snowboarder



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

At the moment, I cant afford to get to the snow as I have a car loan. This should be paid of in about 3 years. I will then be 24 years old, not to mention the closest resort is 14 hrs drive. I have only snowboarded once which was last season at Mt Hotham and absolutely loved it, but the next time I will hit the slopes wont be untill my car is paid of. Would it still be worth me trying to become a pro snowboarder?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

^ Lmfao Hell No !


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

this is a joke right?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



thread of the year.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tickford_18 said:


> At the moment, I cant afford to get to the snow as I have a car loan. This should be paid of in about 3 years. I will then be 24 years old, not to mention the closest resort is 14 hrs drive. I have only snowboarded once which was last season at Mt Hotham and absolutely loved it, but the next time I will hit the slopes wont be untill my car is paid of. Would it still be worth me trying to become a pro snowboarder?


Seeing as how the first step to becoming a pro boarder is becoming a great amateur boarder, you really don't even need to ask this question for a long time. And seeing as how you're 24, you probably are going to be too old ask this question by the time you're good enough for it to matter. If the answer is 'no', you go out there and have fun, try your best, and get better. If the answer is 'yes', you go out there and have fun, try your best, and get better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you have some natural ability that allows you to magically get better without riding you won't be pro. It takes time, practice, and severe dedication.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

but dont be discouraged. You dont necessarily need to be skilled to be a pro. Just look a BAM Margera, hes a good skateboarder, but not like wow good. Hes a dick that everyone recognizes and thats how he gets sponsored.

Bam:
YouTube - Bam Margera this is my element

Haslam:
YouTube - Bam Margera this is my element


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You could always try to go pro, but given the details in your post, I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

RidePowder said:


> but dont be discouraged. You dont necessarily need to be skilled to be a pro. Just look a BAM Margera, hes a good skateboarder, but not like wow good. Hes a dick that everyone recognizes and thats how he gets sponsored.
> 
> Bam:
> YouTube - Bam Margera this is my element
> ...



i'm going to have to disagree on that one. He was sponsored WAY before he was famous from the jackass stuff. he started the cky stuff YEARS before jackass and after he was sponsored my element i believe.


edit:
after some "quick" research bam was first professionally sponsored at 13 and created the cky series of videos "as a teenager". he was sponsored on his skill


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

CKY ---Thats ol school !

Element Team Page - Bam Margera


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The diffrence would be at 24yrs old turning pro *no* I dont see it. But getting sponsored if your talented enough *yes* I can see that. You could be sponsored by your local shop or something. Case in point there's a kid here at my job who was a sponsored Skater couple years back, but I believe the compnay he rode for went bankrupt.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TJ you're sponsored on your mad skillz!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

If you aren't snowboarding just because you have a car loan and the nearest mtn is a mere 14hours away then give up. You don't have the drive, you don't have the desire, and you're lazy.

I hope your car hits a tree tomorrow with you in it then bursts into flames before falling off a cliff. Hopefully your grieving parents will give your snowboard to someone who might actually use it.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

bakesale said:


>





Mooz said:


> If you aren't snowboarding just because you have a car loan and the nearest mtn is a mere 14hours away then give up. You don't have the drive, you don't have the desire, and you're lazy.
> 
> I hope your car hits a tree tomorrow with you in it then bursts into flames before falling off a cliff. Hopefully your grieving parents will give your snowboard to someone who might actually use it.


:laugh:

epic win. 

/thread


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously!?! It's been said so many times, just do it for fun.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mooz said:


> If you aren't snowboarding just because you have a car loan and the nearest mtn is a mere 14hours away then give up. You don't have the drive, you don't have the desire, and you're lazy.
> 
> I hope your car hits a tree tomorrow with you in it then bursts into flames before falling off a cliff. Hopefully your grieving parents will give your snowboard to someone who might actually use it.


 Damn..


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

And I was being nice Laz


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

If you want to go pro you need to get noticed, my suggestion is drive those 14 hours and enter as many big air, slopestyle, rail jam comps. heck maybe a slalom, someone will notice you for... something. good luck and go read the "Should I wear a helmet thread" in the general equipment forum


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I think you could make it. Call up a big time snowboard company and tell them your story. I'm sure they'll send you a million dollars and a full set of gear within the week.

I've never been wrong before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Mooz said:


> If you aren't snowboarding just because you have a car loan and the nearest mtn is a mere 14hours away then give up. You don't have the drive, you don't have the desire, and you're lazy.
> 
> I hope your car hits a tree tomorrow with you in it then bursts into flames before falling off a cliff. Hopefully your grieving parents will give your snowboard to someone who might actually use it.


Mate, ur a fkn wnker. I dunno how I can be lazy when I work 6 days a week and play 3 sports. And also, I hope u stack on a slope and are never able to board again. That would be good i reckon


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, you're turning pro.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Your sort of old (no offense), but you should try to go pro and even if you don't make it will be the journey of your life probably.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tickford_18 said:


> Mate, ur a fkn wnker. I dunno how I can be lazy when I work 6 days a week and play 3 sports. And also, I hope u stack on a slope and are never able to board again. That would be good i reckon


Do you want a cookie for playing 3 other sports? Does it make you feel like a man because you work 6 days a week and play 3 sports? I don't work at all and snowboard 7 days a week, does that make you feel inferior? 

Lets look at this realistically you're giving excuses as to why you can't "train" to be "pro" right now. You make it out like its a burden to go ride. You are now claiming that your time is consumed by 3 other sports and a 6 day work week. 

Something tells me you lack the insight to look at your own life or ability to see if you could ever go pro. One might even think that you lack any form of mental semblance to comprehend the facts you have bestowed upon us yourself. 

Personally I hope your car bursts into flames in your driveway with your Beta sponsor me tape in it, just so no one has to go through the painful agonizing torture of having to deal with someone missing a few brain cells. Now here's my advice tell your mom and dad to add some chlorine to your gene pool because you dating your cousin isn't going to produce some bastard offspring that's any smarter than you.

P.S. Go fuck yourself!


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> P.S. Go fuck yourself!


Ouch...

10char


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

sorry bro but to become pro, you have to dedicate yourself. 100%. ive never heard of a pro athlete that worked 6 days a week, competed in 3 other sports and made excuses.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I can feel the love


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you want a cookie for playing 3 other sports? Does it make you feel like a man because you work 6 days a week and play 3 sports? I don't work at all and snowboard 7 days a week, does that make you feel inferior?
> 
> Lets look at this realistically you're giving excuses as to why you can't "train" to be "pro" right now. You make it out like its a burden to go ride. You are now claiming that your time is consumed by 3 other sports and a 6 day work week.
> 
> ...


We can always rely on good ol BA to rip the shit out of stupid posts.
Hooray for entertainment!

In reality though theres no chance of you turning pro based on what you've said. To be pro at something you have to be able to commit your full attention to that sport, and usually have to start young to truly get good. Starting at your age and not being willing to dedicate yourself shows you don't have the dedication to turn pro. 

I work 6 days a week and play 3 sports too, but I still find time to get to the mountain every week, and I have no illusions of turning pro.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

To become pro you first off need to become like me,A PRO :thumbsup: Just yesterday I pulled off 4 back to back 1260 in the pipe, followed by a switch backside 9 finished off by a triple switch backflip.Tommorow I will sign a contract with Lib-Tech and Union Bindings, then it's off to Japan for some pow pow. Its hard...ring!!ring!!ring!!..OH shit what a nice dream, oh well time to get up and goto work now..Shit this suck!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I work 8 days a week, play football and basketball at the same time and I still find time to sped 130 hours a week snowboarding. I recently got sponsored by Band-Aid and Tang so I'm pretty sure you could get in on the game, too. Just stop whining and start boarding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Just enjoy it, man.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

tickford_18 said:


> Mate, ur a fkn wnker. I dunno how I can be lazy when I work 6 days a week and play 3 sports. And also, I hope u stack on a slope and are never able to board again. That would be good i reckon


Oh I'm the wanker? You're the limp wristed cheese dick crying about his car loan and the subsequent 3 year plan to pay it off. Oh you work? Clearly the rest of the world is populated with trust fund babies who don't need to work thus leaving you the laboring warrior as the only fuck on the planet with a job. In case your paint chip laden cranium hasn't been able to grasp this concept yet, that was sarcasm. We all have jobs and we all still find a way to ride. Because we love the sport. Not because we have some over inflated sense of self worth. 

Look kiddo, just because mommy and daddy said you were special before putting you on the short bus, helmet in hand, each morning, you're not really special. You're just like every other useless douche nozzle out there who wants something but refuses to work for it. Either man up and go ride or give your snowboard to charity. 

As for "stacking on a slope" and never being able to ride again, it won't ever happen. Because even if I were to lose both my legs, I'd still find a way to snowboard. I'd be the world's first stump boarder and I'd love it. But I don't have to worry about that ever happening, because Little Tap Dancing Baby Jesus loves me. He hates you though. That's why he put you 14 hours from a resort, gave you a job and a car loan. He's trying to tell you not to snowboard.

Don't give up hope though, you could always go pro gay porn fluffer. You have the talent!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

gay porn pays good $. You work at night and snowboard all day. Whats the problem?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

First mistake: the car loan. My buddy (who I've ridden with for the past 5 seasons) got a car loan last summer, he ended up riding like 10 days this season, I bought a shitty $500 beater, moved out west, and am on the verge of 100 days this season. And I've accepted the fact that there is 0 chance of me going pro, but that doesn't stop me from getting out there every day and loving it.


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

tickford_18 said:


> Would it still be worth me trying to become a pro snowboarder?


How many pro boarders do you think actually asked this versus just going for it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

good point gravityhomer. If it was ever a question in their minds, they never would have done it. Snowboarding is not a burden and I don't think people should be boarding with those kind of goals. For most of us boarding is just an escape where we can go out and have fun. I think you either have to be exceptional or very very driven to try and get sponsored.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't believe this thread has got to 4 pages. I honestly thought this was a troll thread or a joke :dunno:


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

DC5R said:


> I can't believe this thread has got to 4 pages. I honestly thought this was a troll thread or a joke :dunno:


only 1 page for me  posts/page=40. 

OP may be a troll, but it doesn't mean it can't spark an interesting discussion on achieving goals.


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

Car loans are nothing. Try student loans!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't listen to these haters. You don't need to practice to be a pro. If you have enough excuses as to why you can't make time to go snowboarding, the sponsors will line up at your door. "I work 6 days a week, play 3 sports, have a car payment and live 14 hrs from the nearest hill". Damn dude! Those excuses combine to give you an 85% chance of getting sponsored!!!

While 85% chance is good, to get that extra 15% and hit 100% chance of getting sponsored, you need to play Shawn White snowboarding on the Wii PLUS your excuses.

I know that everytime I go up to my local hill, my Shawn White video game skills always translate to real life boarding skills. On the real mountain, all I need to do is press B, Y, Right Trigger, Left and Down and I always, always do a back flip 1080 onto the double down box...Always! If that shit + your excuses can't get you sponsored, nothing will. Just remember...B, Y, Right Trigger, Left, Down!

You possibly need a few more excuses too. Maybe your dog died and it prevented you from going boarding? Did you stub your toe and were in too much pain to ride? Dunno...Just something to think about.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

tickford_18 said:


> At the moment, I cant afford to get to the snow as I have a car loan. This should be paid of in about 3 years. I will then be 24 years old, not to mention the closest resort is 14 hrs drive. I have only snowboarded once which was last season at Mt Hotham and absolutely loved it, but the next time I will hit the slopes wont be untill my car is paid of. Would it still be worth me trying to become a pro snowboarder?


Who needs to go out to the slopes? Just buy a snowboarding game and you will become pro!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Type.O said:


> Car loans are nothing. Try student loans!


+infinity caracterlimitargh!


----------

